# When did they add Medical Declaration form to IEC application?



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

I just noticed in read this is now on the IEC application page...

Travel and Work in Canada | Application Step-by-Step Guide for the United Kingdom Ages 18-30 | International Experience Canada



> Important: A new document has been added to the '2nd set of documents (admissibility to Canada):' section that all applicants to the IEC must prepare and submit as part of their forms package. The Medical Declaration Form now appears as required document number 9 in the list above. Please ensure that you fill out and submit this document with the rest of the documentation in your IEC application package.


I don't remember it being there when I last visited site and downloaded the forms and don't remember filling one in  I should have checked I had the forms all filled in and sat waiting whilst I waited for police certificate did it change during this time?


----------

